# Sub needed Milton VT



## schoolboy (Jan 17, 2011)

ussmileyflagLooking for a sub plow truck driver on call as needed would be working for the school district Clean driving record / clean record experience necessary F350 w/ 9ft fischer mm2 tarco salter Possible bobcat with blower /sweeper


----------

